# Illegal Aliens Amnesties Cost 70 Times More Than Enforcing Immigration Laws



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Illegal Aliens Amnesties Cost 70 Times More Than Enforcing Immigration Laws*

*Below is a FREE FAX you can send directly to your 2 Senators and U.S. House Representative, by merely pressing the button below.*
As Congress continues to debate policies to bring the government deficit under control, no one on Capitol Hill wants to consider the enormous cost of illegal immigration on American tax payers. But despite these high costs, many of our Representatives support policies that will legalize illegal aliens and drive up these figures even more. In fact, recent studies show that granting amnesty to the nation's 12 - 18 million illegal aliens would cost more than _$1 trillion!_
As many states struggle to deal with a budget shortfalls, our Representatives cannot endorse proposals that will drive us into more debt. Enforcing the immigration laws that already exist is a a sensible approach to addressing illegal immigration and lowering the amount in services which illegal aliens receive. Please don't delay. Send this critical message to your 2 Senators and U.S. Representative, and urge them to take a stand against the high costs of illegal immigration. *This is a completely free service. There is no cost to you.*​
*PRESS TO SEND THIS NO-COST FAX **Dear (Your 3 Members of Congress Will Appear Here),* President Obama's suggestion of amnestying illegal aliens is ridiculous. Not only would it cost Americans jobs, it would cost more than a trillion dollars!​
A new study has shown that enforcing immigration laws could cost as little as $14 billion, while giving an amnesty to the 11-18 million illegal aliens living in the United States would cost American taxpayers more than $1 trillion!
22 million Americans cannot find a full-time job while 7 million illegal aliens have non-agricultural jobs. An amnesty would permanently disemploy millions of Americans while only encouraging more people to come to this country illegally.
In terms of dollars, common sense, and compassion, an amnesty just doesn't make any sense. Please support legislation that would enforce our nation's just and fair immigration laws and help put Americans back to work. 
*Sincerely, *
*(Your Name Will Appear Here)*​
Click The Link to go to the fax.
https://www.numbersusa.com/hub?action=route&rid=123&jid=933047&tid=917169&lid=0&series=16MAY11hl​
*PRESS TO SEND THIS NO-COST FAX *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Only problem is it lacks any credible sources and while I believe it is true I always make sure I show all the facts with the sources.


----------

